# Alphawert eines Pixels bearbeiten



## cycovery (6. April 2005)

Hi!

Meine Frage ist nicht allzueinfach ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich meine.

Wenn ich ein halbtransparentes objekt habe (ohne maske oder alpha kanal) zb weil ich mit dem radierer bei halber opacity etwas drin rumgekritzelt habe, habe ich ja dort Pixel, die einen bestimmten RGB value haben und einen A Value unter 255.
Wie kann ich so ein bild nun in ein bild mit RGB (dem gleichen RGB value wie in den RGBA pixeln gespeichert war) wert und zusätzlichem Alpha kanal umwandeln

Also z.b. ein roter kreis, mit transparenzgekritzel darauf, hat ja im RGB wert immer noch voll rot - nur A hat sich verändert - das will ich nun umwandeln in einen Roten kreis mit zusätzlichem Alpha kanal . . .

//edit: also eigentlich genau das umgekehrte von "Apply layer mask"

hoffe ihr versteht das Problem . . .

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## blount (7. April 2005)

Hi cycovery,

ich glaube dein Problem ist nicht ganz deutlich
geworden. Vielleicht kannst du dies anhand
eines Beispieles ein wenig genauer verdeutlichen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. April 2005)

Hi,

bei festgehaltener Strg-Taste auf die Ebenemit den teiltransparenten Elementen klicken.
Nun hast du die exakten Alphawerte als Auswahl.
Was liegt da näher, als einfach im Menü unter "Auswahl / Auswahl speichern" aus der
Auswahl den gewünschten Alphakanal zu erzeugen?

Die Füllung deiner radierten Flächen wirst du aber wiederherstellen müssen.
Entweder durch Handarbeit oder je nach Art der Elemente durch eine geschickte
Bearbeitung einer Kopie deines Alphakanals, um eine harte Schablone zu bekommen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## cycovery (7. April 2005)

Martin: das mit dem Alpha kanal ist mir klar - nur interessiert mich der nicht - ich will die RGB werte haben... Also eigentlich will ich saemtliche R,G,B,A werte der Pixel auf R,G,B,255 aendern . . .


----------



## blount (7. April 2005)

Wenn du die Transparenzen eingestellt hast
und dann auf die Hintergrundebenen reduzieren
lässt macht PS doch automatisch aus R,G,B,A
-> R,G,B,255 Werte, die du dann mit der Pipette
anzeigen lassen kannst?!


----------

